
Cold War nuclear bomb tests reveal true age of whale sharks - pseudolus
https://phys.org/news/2020-04-cold-war-nuclear-reveal-true.html
======
ColinWright
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22792405](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22792405)

That's got no discussion, but it is on the front page.

